# HTPC Build w/Pictures



## tincanman

ummm, i don't think that's a 7600gt
but nice build anyways, looks legit and clean(outside and inside)
what psu is that, doesn't look so good


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tincanman* 
ummm, i don't think that's a 7600gt
but nice build anyways, looks legit and clean(outside and inside)
what psu is that, doesn't look so good

Yea is it, its an older 7600GT, when they were launched. http://www.pcstats.com/artvnl.cfm?articleID=1983

HAHA... Your right about the PSU, Its total CRAP! I paid 5 bucks for it at good will! At least its a 450W. Good catch man!

Cool, Im glad you like it.


----------



## solidsquirrell

hey thanks for posting this up, about a month ago, i was not too sure about getting that case, i know its not a silverstone, but after looking at your build, it seems to be a decent enough case for an htpc.

great job on the build, will that fit a standard size PSU? if not i can understand it may not be as easy to find a good PSU.

how is the remote working for you? is there IR built in to the case?, and if so how do you plug that in? or is the remote from your expansion card?


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell* 
hey thanks for posting this up, about a month ago, i was not too sure about getting that case, i know its not a silverstone, but after looking at your build, it seems to be a decent enough case for an htpc.

great job on the build, will that fit a standard size PSU? if not i can understand it may not be as easy to find a good PSU.

how is the remote working for you? is there IR built in to the case?, and if so how do you plug that in? or is the remote from your expansion card?

I am stoked people like the build!

The PSU is regular ATX.

So about the case. Its a good case, I cant complain. However, It would be nicer if it was a beefier. The problem is that when you have it in your AV cabinet I dont feel safe stacking heavy things on top of it. It could probably hold it, but when I put my sound processor on top, it bows a bit in the center. All in all its a little weak, BUT, it looks good and its CHEAP









Now, the remote, I LOVE IT. It works like the Wii remote in the sense that you move the mouse by holding a button and moving your wrist. The remote comes with a little IR USB dongle like a wireless mouse. It works from at least 25 feet (prefect for a huge living room). It turns the PC ON and OFF, it accesses the media center, and has all the "pause-live-TV", "record", stop, play, volume, channel movements buttons you will ever need. Its a universal remote to boot! But, best of all, its CHEAP!!!


----------



## jlchavis0844

Good job. What kind of a board do you have running in it? I'd take a modern IGP over a 7600gt, but that's just me. Also, if you have a receiver, why have the sound card installed?


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:

I'd take a modern IGP over a 7600gt
Agreed! The board and GPU were just sitting in the closet doing nothing and they fit the bill.

Quote:

you have a receiver, why have the sound card installed?
I don't understand this? The mid range dedicated sound card is better than on board audio. Is there some other way? Now I am thinking I should have looked at this forum before I built and configured the HTPC.


----------



## TheWolfe

Could you link us to the capture card?


----------



## dhrandy

Nice build. Glad your enjoying it.


----------



## PeaceMaker

Beautiful. I've been waiting for HQ pics of that case. Post to here:
http://www.overclock.net/htpc/577082...pics-only.html


----------



## Stevo

How do you like kworld product? I find mine pretty bad and the quality i get for tv is very poor.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stevo* 
How do you like kworld product? I find mine pretty bad and the quality i get for tv is very poor.

Well, its prefect! But... I have an old ass CRT 32" TV, so the TV video quality sucks to begin with. The TV tuner card does not make the video quality any worse.

Question: Do you guys use HDMI for video?
Do you use optical SPDIF for audio?

Once I get a real TV, am I going to want HDMI video?


----------



## Stevo

I use hdmi for video and spdif for audio because my reciever does not have hdmi in


----------



## dhrandy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stevo* 
I use hdmi for video and spdif for audio because my reciever does not have hdmi in

Same here.


----------



## Ice98

i did the specs in my rig, kinda going for low power, need a new proc to round it out

hows that 2gb workin for ya with w7?


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ice98* 

hows that 2gb workin for ya with w7?

Good! It could use more. Got 2x2Gb you wanna let go for $40.00?


----------



## jacobroufa

Nice build man! I love the look of that case! Understated but perfect for what an HTPC is supposed to be. Also, I love the big knob. I don't think an HTPC is complete without one.


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacobroufa* 
Nice build man! I love the look of that case! Understated but perfect for what an HTPC is supposed to be. Also, *I love the big knob.* I don't think an HTPC is complete without one.









A) *That's what she said*
B) It's not a knob, it's a power button. No twist action, just pressing.

HDMI: I use HDMI to my LCD (via my sig). I would absolutely recommend getting a GPU that supports audio through the HDMI port of it. If you have an expensive sound system, I would suggest getting a nice sound card (like the ASUS Xonar series).


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker* 
A) *That's what she said*
B) It's not a knob, it's a power button. No twist action, just pressing.

HDMI: I use HDMI to my LCD (via my sig). I would absolutely recommend getting a GPU that supports audio through the HDMI port of it. If you have an expensive sound system, I would suggest getting a nice sound card (like the ASUS Xonar series).

I don't have a receiver or TV that supports HDMI, however, I have a 9600gt sitting right here with HDMI that I cont use









But, I am stoked because I just got optical SPDIF to work on my receiver.
















I was using a decent sound card but optical is insane compared to it.

I have yet another question. Is there any software that I should check out? I have been using win7 media center and its awesome! But am I missing some better software?


----------



## phaseshift

hey i like that case, how many hds can you put in it?


----------



## Greg121986

Why I replied to this thread with my HTPC build I have no idea. Ultra face palm.


----------



## PeaceMaker

Looks great dude. I like it a lot. Although, that wouldn't be considered cheap when you compare to a Patriot Box! But cheap relative to a "high end" HTPC


----------



## Carlitos714

i like it alot!


----------



## [WWL] Twister60

Awesome HTPC.


----------



## mikehunt

wish that case had been around when I built mine. I couldn't find a case that looked like a piece of home theater equipment for under $150


----------



## Mudfrog

Great pics!

My HTPC is not a wallet buster either but it definitely gets the job done









I'm thinking about setting one up in my bedroom with an old Athlon 2500+ and HD2400 I have laying around. Actually I have the entire system just need to get off my butt and do it.


----------



## Laura0609

That case looks better than the pics on newegg.


----------



## zaccaglin

So what did u actually buy, and what were the prices?


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zaccaglin* 
So what did u actually buy, and what were the prices?

Not Much!

--Purchased the remote for 45.00 from ebay By far the BEST remote you can get... It has a built in air mouse
--Purchased the case from newegg
--Purchased the TV tuner card from a computer recyclers for $4.00 (Really wishing I had purchased a new dual tuner from newegg. They are pretty cheap now!)
--Purchased a crappy SPDIF sound card from newegg
--Purchased an optical drive from newegg

I really only spent about $130.00 (not including the system I had lying around)

BTW: Has anyone ever used this?
They are on sale for 25.00(with code) + free shipping. That is a really cheap way to add a line to or two. I want to have three line-in's so i can record two shows and watch one. It's like I said before, I wish I would have purchased a new dual card from newegg when I started this.

Anyone want my single line analog/digital tuner card when I am done with it?


----------



## Carlitos714

what temps on you getting on your gpu and cpu? idle/load.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carlitos714* 
what temps on you getting on your gpu and cpu? idle/load.

40c just watching TV. (Idle?)
45c Recording TV and watching a movie(load?)


----------



## sugiik

errr noob question here....
what the capture card kworld for ?(tv tuner ?)


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugiik* 
errr noob question here....
what the capture card kworld for ?(tv tuner ?)

TV Tuner!

It allows you to run your cable/satellite into the HTPC and then the HTPC becomes a DVR.


----------



## p1tbull

nice build bro
case looks cool for the money


----------



## valtopps

well i went through 4 pages to see pics of htpc? i found one and its a beauty i fell in love with that case. im probably going to buy one next week. also the remote is sweet does it do everything?


----------



## listen to remix

The case is beautiful. I can't afford it though, my mobo and processor costs just as much as the case =/ (not the one in sig)


----------



## CATACLYSMMM

What's the largest HSF that you think could be put in this case?


----------



## e192326

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CATACLYSMMM* 
What's the largest HSF that you think could be put in this case?

i have this same case (this post was the inspiration for my HTPC build, originally i wanted a SFF case). i have an overclocked Intel Q9550 cpu, my temps were high with the stock HSF. i found a few HSF that would work with this case, i chose the Cooler Master Gemini II; the limiting factors were the height to the top of the case and the distance to the PSU. motherboard to top of the case is 118mm, center of cpu socket to PSU is 60mm (78mm from center of cpu socket to exhaust fan/rear of case). the Gemini II is a tight fit (it rests against the PSU); the Zalman 7500 series will also work. i plan to create a post for my build later today.

*[edited] here is the link to my HTPC build, there are a few pics that show the clearances of the HSF and surrounding components;[edited]* http://www.overclock.net/htpc/783522...tpc-build.html


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *e192326* 
i have this same case (this post was the inspiration for my HTPC build, originally i wanted a SFF case). i have an overclocked Intel Q9550 cpu, my temps were high with the stock HSF. i found a few HSF that would work with this case, i chose the Cooler Master Gemini II; the limiting factors were the height to the top of the case and the distance to the PSU. motherboard to top of the case is 118mm, center of cpu socket to PSU is 60mm (78mm from center of cpu socket to exhaust fan/rear of case). the Gemini II is a tight fit (it rests against the PSU); the Zalman 7500 series will also work. i plan to create a post for my build later today.

*[edited] here is the link to my HTPC build, there are a few pics that show the clearances of the HSF and surrounding components;[edited]* http://www.overclock.net/htpc/783522...tpc-build.html

Thanks for taking care of that for me, a much better answer than I would have given!!! +1

BTW: I have made some big improvements including a total of 4 tuners, new MB, new GFX, 1TB x2 in raid0, optical sound, and some other bits. I will try to get some pictures up soon.


----------



## e192326

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88* 
Thanks for taking care of that for me, a much better answer than I would have given!!! +1

BTW: I have made some big improvements including a total of 4 tuners, new MB, new GFX, 1TB x2 in raid0, optical sound, and some other bits. I will try to get some pictures up soon.

thanx for the rep, but more importantly thanx for the original post (it swayed my build, for the better). i am planning to install a ceton quad cablecard once they are released (hopefully within a month).


----------

